# Doomsday vs Darkseid ?



## Cecilmax (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi guys, did you see the last dc movie comic with justice leagu vs darkseid ? How can they beat Darkseid and get screwed by Doomsday ? (Movie coming this summer) ? Bad writing ?


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 30, 2018)

Doomsday beat the shit out of Darkseid during the Doomsday arc in the 90's comics. It got ret-conned as that Darkseid being a "proxy" Darkseid, but many people consider that to be a plot device.


----------



## Cecilmax (Jul 5, 2018)

I always wonder why superman after couple of punch he doesn't realize he is better to use more tactics against doomsday. Doomsday cannot be beaten (well not easily) with brute force, they should call for backup and asking dr. fate to teleport him on the moon or something lol

Or superman could just try to throw him into space..

If superman had the fighting skills of batman he could handle doomsday easily


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 5, 2018)

No one can beat the original Doomsday. He was an ancient Kryptonian creature created by a evolutionary scientist that kept killing him over and over again by subjecting him to Kryptons poisonous atmosphere long before Superman/Kal-El's race came to be. Then, after the creature adapted, it was killed millions of times by the vicious creatures that inhabited the planet and was regenerated by the scientist each time. Eventually, its regeneration from death became genetic and whatever means it died by, it could not die the same way again. The scientist lost control of the creature and was killed by it, then it made its way to various planets killing off everything living it found, as it grew to hate all life by its atrocious creation.

After Superman and Doomsday killed each other, they both came back to life (way to go DC for killing comic sales in the 90's with a bait n switch) and eventually Doomsday was eliminated by Superman using a time travel device to drag Doomsday to universal heat-death, or the last of entropy energy being depleted and the entire universe dying.

As you can see, he was written in a way that he was supposed to be unbeatable.


----------



## Cecilmax (Jul 6, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> No one can beat the original Doomsday. He was an ancient Kryptonian creature created by a evolutionary scientist that kept killing him over and over again by subjecting him to Kryptons poisonous atmosphere long before Superman/Kal-El's race came to be. Then, after the creature adapted, it was killed millions of times by the vicious creatures that inhabited the planet and was regenerated by the scientist each time. Eventually, its regeneration from death became genetic and whatever means it died by, it could not die the same way again. The scientist lost control of the creature and was killed by it, then it made its way to various planets killing off everything living it found, as it grew to hate all life by its atrocious creation.
> 
> After Superman and Doomsday killed each other, they both came back to life (way to go DC for killing comic sales in the 90's with a bait n switch) and eventually Doomsday was eliminated by Superman using a time travel device to drag Doomsday to universal heat-death, or the last of entropy energy being depleted and the entire universe dying.
> 
> As you can see, he was written in a way that he was supposed to be unbeatable.



yeah I read that  I just say, the justice league have no obligation to beat him, I can see many dc powerful being that manipulate magic and they could handle doomsday easly. I would love to see the Amazo from JLU against doomsday


----------

